# Cherry Shrimp



## cusccrstud21 (Mar 18, 2009)

Are cherry shrimp a good idea for my piranha's? I have a lead on a bunch of free ones and I can let the shrimp take over a 10 gallon I have and put a few over in the piranha tank every once in a while (mix them in for feeding along with the pellets, bloodworms, frozen shrimp i already feed them). Is this ok or what are your guys' opinions on this?

Aaron

P.S.-My RBs are still juve, the biggest one is just starting to get some color on his belly/gills...


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

As long as there bred by you or quarantined first to make sure they're disease/parasite free, then its great for them.


----------



## cusccrstud21 (Mar 18, 2009)

Plowboy said:


> As long as there bred by you or quarantined first to make sure they're disease/parasite free, then its great for them.


That's what I thought too. They'd be good for the bottom of the tank (clean-up crew) and also the shells would be great for color on my Ps. Thanks for the quick response Plowboy!


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

anyone know what sized tank to breed cherry shrimp in?? would a 10gallon be plenty of room i was think ing of doing this and setting up a 10gallon growout tank under my main tank for plants and i could alaso throw some cherry shrimp in there.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

10 should be ok. I've had ghost shrimp breed in that size of tank

Short article on breeding cherry shrimp.

And a basic care page for them.


----------



## lovemyreds (Feb 18, 2009)

where do you get these shrimp dont think i have ever seen them before lfs?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

lovemyreds said:


> where do you get these shrimp dont think i have ever seen them before lfs?


AquaBid's where I got mine. RCS are usually pretty cheap. Others (besides ghosties), not so much.


----------



## cusccrstud21 (Mar 18, 2009)

lovemyreds said:


> where do you get these shrimp dont think i have ever seen them before lfs?


I was cruising through CL for my area and a SERIOUS collector in the area was moving and was taking down and selling all their equipment (12- 30 gallon tanks in a 3 tier (4 tanks per tier) commercial display), lots of filter, heaters, pumps, plants, fish, etc. She has like 500 of these guys and was trying to sell them for $0.50 a piece and I asked her if I bought 20 of them if I could get them for $0.25 a piece. And to make a long story short I decided to buy some plants off her (a couple Amazon Swords) and she gave me the 20 shrimp with the swords for $4 total as well as a golf ball size piece of java moss.

they're pretty cool in that they get mature in 4-6 months and I guess breed very readily...


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I went from about 30 in the fall to around 100 now...noticed I didn't make any sort of dent by getting out eight for auction last weekend.


----------



## cusccrstud21 (Mar 18, 2009)

I plan on tossing in about 8 or so cherry shrimp a month to let my Piranha's have fun with and hopefully that will keep a steady population in my cherry shrimp breeder tank as well as give my RBs some hunting fun each month


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I have a 10g with cherry shrimp in it, and I haven't had a chance to stock up the 75g with my rhom yet.. 
I have lots of plants, so the shrimp hide in them and breed like crazy..

He picks them off when they get curious, or move around in the tank haphazardly..lol


----------

